# How many actual attacks on the costas?



## backaxle

After getting involved on the recent thread about "pirate attacks on the costas"I suggested a poll.Nobody has taken it up,so I thought I might get the ball rolling.It has been said that the majority of attacks are hearsay and not many are factual.There are more than 41000 members here at MHF.How many have actually been attacked on the costas?
Please only vote if it has happened to YOU not,I was told ,It happened to a friend etc.

Backaxle


----------



## peedee

Been going there since 1989 and never even had my pocket picked.

peedee


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well, I could vote 'No' as we've never been attacked in the Costas, but there again we've never been to the Costas, with or without a motorhome.

If you want any sort of validity from your poll it might be worth suggesting that only people who've been to the Costas should vote. It would perhaps also also help if people stated how many trips or weeks/months they've spent there.



Chris


----------



## steco1958

peedee said:


> Been going there since 1989 and never even had my pocket picked.
> 
> peedee


Same here, but then I do make sure I park in safe places and if it feels wrong I move.


----------



## backaxle

ChrisandJohn said:


> Well, I could vote 'No' as we've never been attacked in the Costas, but there again we've never been to the Costas, with or without a motorhome.
> 
> If you want any sort of validity from your poll it might be worth suggesting that only people who've been to the Costas should vote. It would perhaps also also help if people stated how many trips or weeks/months they've spent there.
> 
> Chris


I thought the question was valid enough.How could you vote, that you have been or not been attacked ,if you have never been to the Costas?.
Why does it matter how many times people have been?I want to know if people have been attacked thats all.
Please give me a break ,this is the first time I have done a pole.

Backaxle.


----------



## loddy

Definition of attacked.???

spat at
swore at
pickocket
forced off the road


----------



## ob1

The poll is too narrow, it should have included actually getting to the Costa's as Southern France and Northern Spain are well known trouble spots. Also people being actually attacked will be very rare in my opinion as all the low life are after is what you have.

For the record we have been broken into in Northern France in the van and whilst in a villa on the Costa del Sol. But then we have been broken into twice in our home in Kent! So my feelings on the subject are that it's international and not confined to motorhomes. You keep hearing it here because it's the subject (motorhoming) that we are all interested in.

Ron


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A new slant on the gassing topic, oops sjhouldn`t have mentioned that so early in the year.

I was however robbed at the filling station today Diesel £1.129

£85 for a tank full.

Dave p


----------



## asprn

backaxle said:


> Please only vote if it has happened to YOU not,I was told ,It happened to a friend etc.


That seems a reasonable way to frame the question. However, it's worth pointing out that you're asking all 41,000 "members" (actually many less actual subscribers, as I don't think non-subscribers can vote) if they're been attacked on the Costas. To make it more meaningful, it perhaps could be directed to just those people who have travelled through the area in question. You have otherwise opened it up to non-Costas-visitors saying that they're never been attacked, owing to the fact that they have never been there.

Also - as accurate information is surely at the heart of this - it must be valuable to everyone if those who vote "Yes" give a brief account of what happened to them. Otherwise, to me, it's entirely unverifiable and therefore a pointless exercise.

How about it, Yes People?

Dougie.


----------



## MikeCo

Apologies but I don't believe that this is a useful pole and may well be offputting to some who are considering travelling to Spain.
The people who are regular visitors to MHF will be nowhere near 41,000 and I believe that any result would be meaningless.
There are thousands of Dutch Germans ect. who make the trip every year so you would need to ask them as well.
We have travelled to Spain for the last two years in winter and will be going this year setting off on the 31 Jan.

Mike


----------



## backaxle

I was only taking this up after getting involved in the other Topic"Road pirates on the Costas".I thought I would take it a bit further, because the OP on that topic has been put off going to the Costas by the threat of these attacks,pirates, robberies,etc.
Maybe someone else should take up the gauntlet?
Backaxle


----------



## asprn

backaxle said:


> Maybe someone else should take up the gauntlet


Not at all. See it through. Just edit your very first post, and amend the thread title and/or questions.

Also ask those voting Yes (or those who have already done so) to elucidate on their experiences, as I've already suggested. It's got to be about information, not percentages!

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt

Backaxle - there's nothing wrong with your poll or the way it's worded.

Anybody with an ounce of common sense will understand the question and whether or not they should cast their vote.

Edit: As is clearly demonstrated by some subsequent posts


----------



## asprn

tonyt said:


> Anybody with an ounce of common sense will understand the question and whether or not they should cast their vote.


 

That'll be a maximum of 23 votes then.


----------



## backaxle

"Please give me a break ,this is the first time I have done a pole. "and if it works out I am doing her tomorrow too.


----------



## RAH

Are we talking about the motorway coffee shops? Then at those prices, Yes.


----------



## backaxle

"to elucidate on their experiences"
I am not asking questions like that.I don't know what it means. :lol: 
a maximum of 23 might. :lol:


----------



## jocie

We have had a total of 3 attempted attacks/robberies ,one on each of the thee occasions we have motorhomed around Spain .about 9 or ten years ago. It has not put us off going to Spain, and we'll probably visit again this year or next. Although as I am almost 69 now I'll make damn sure I keep my eyes even more "at the back of my head", and be even more streetwise, but then this applies wherever you go in the world including the U.K. unfortunately. I can bore people with the details of our experiences if interest is expressed, but please "NOLI SINERE SPURI CARBORUNDUM" or in English don't let the b------ds grind you down, in other words go where you want, you only get one life, and just BE ALERT, because as one of our Moderators says THE COUNTRY NEEDS LERTS.


----------



## teal

Before i got a satnav i use to use a highlite pen to see where we went that day/holiday whilst in that particular country. Taking Spain it looked like a snail had been all over the map, so have been many places of which many were off tourist routes. Result was that never had problem in Costas or elsewhere and hope this will remain so. I do not know whether it was this Forum or another but i did a thread about being in N Spain and up in the mountain region in complete fog and had stopped because it looked dodgy it was where they had a bronze statue of a Chamoise if thats the way its spelt, anyway after a while a van pulled in and several people were milling around but all good natured like, often going round back of our van.Later down on the flat and in sunshine we had several motorist giving us "honks" waves and wondered what it was all about. When stopped i hapenned to go round the back and found a very large voting poster of a guy stuck on, thought i would leave it on but did'nt


----------



## sallytrafic

I voted No but then again I've never been to Spain 

Asprn makes a serious point voting alone doesn't keep a thread near the top only posts will do that, so you need posts otherwise the poll will fail Simplesss


----------



## backaxle

sallytrafic said:


> I voted No but then again I've never been to Spain
> 
> Asprn makes a serious point voting alone doesn't keep a thread near the top only posts will do that, so you need posts otherwise the poll will fail Simplesss


So why did you vote?


----------



## erneboy

I asked some time ago if the system could be changed so that a vote would bring the thread to the top again, perhaps the mods would look at it and see if they think they should ask Nuke to consider it. Polls which could produce significant results can go unnoticed under the current system, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

MikeCo said:


> Apologies but I don't believe that this is a useful pole and may well be offputting to some who are considering travelling to Spain.
> The people who are regular visitors to MHF will be nowhere near 41,000 and I believe that any result would be meaningless.
> There are thousands of Dutch Germans ect. who make the trip every year so you would need to ask them as well.
> We have travelled to Spain for the last two years in winter and will be going this year setting off on the 31 Jan.
> 
> Mike


Using sampling produces a perfectly reasonable result, Alan.


----------



## backaxle

ob1 said:


> The poll is too narrow, it should have included actually getting to the Costa's as Southern France and Northern Spain are well known trouble spots. Also people being actually attacked will be very rare in my opinion as all the low life are after is what you have.
> 
> For the record we have been broken into in Northern France in the van and whilst in a villa on the Costa del Sol. But then we have been broken into twice in our home in Kent! So my feelings on the subject are that it's international and not confined to motorhomes. You keep hearing it here because it's the subject (motorhoming) that we are all interested in.
> 
> Ron


Then do your own poll on France or Northern Spain,Maybe Europe!
You try to do somebody a favour and what do you get?
Why are so many Pompous and ANTI on this forum.
Backaxle.


----------



## MikeCo

erneboy said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies but I don't believe that this is a useful pole and may well be offputting to some who are considering travelling to Spain.
> The people who are regular visitors to MHF will be nowhere near 41,000 and I believe that any result would be meaningless.
> There are thousands of Dutch Germans ect. who make the trip every year so you would need to ask them as well.
> We have travelled to Spain for the last two years in winter and will be going this year setting off on the 31 Jan.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Using sampling produces a perfectly reasonable result, Alan.
Click to expand...

Not if someone who has never drove in Spain votes no, also no account of the number of trips before being attacked


----------



## erneboy

MikeCo said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies but I don't believe that this is a useful pole and may well be offputting to some who are considering travelling to Spain.
> The people who are regular visitors to MHF will be nowhere near 41,000 and I believe that any result would be meaningless.
> There are thousands of Dutch Germans ect. who make the trip every year so you would need to ask them as well.
> We have travelled to Spain for the last two years in winter and will be going this year setting off on the 31 Jan.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Using sampling produces a perfectly reasonable result, Alan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if someone who has never drove in Spain votes no, also no account of the number of trips before being attacked
Click to expand...

Backaxle has already suggested you do your own poll.

I would like to thank him for making the effort and would ask any one else who would rather see a different set of questions to go ahead and start another poll, Alan.


----------



## MikeCo

Sorry too busy getting the van ready for Spain, machine gun mountings are in place and I will fit the grenade launchers tomorrow :lol: 

Apologies to Backaxle

Mike


----------



## Zuma

Having never ventured abroad in my motorhome I cannot vote, I am however interested in the outcome of the poll for future reference.

Mark


----------



## C7KEN

I believe that the number of travellers who have had a problem is very small. I talk to folk from Germany, Holland, France and even the UK and have got to know some who are regular travellers down her. To date I have met on couple from Holland who had the rear corner of their MH hit hard with a big stick and a car alongside beckoning them to stop. The did not stop. This year a couple from England who went to the market in Loret and returned to see they had been broken in to and their Sat Nav taken. When my son raced we once had a water bomb thrown at our windscreen and that was very loud and a bit scary. However my son took off after them and I think they will not be so keen to do it again. They were teenagers and thought it was fun. No doubt this sort of thing does happen but equally I sold my last van to my daughter in England and within one month of her owning it some scrote had stolen the electric distribution box and battery charger out of it by breaking in to the hatch it was in and damaging the door to that as well.


----------



## asprn

backaxle said:


> "to elucidate on their experiences" I am not asking questions like that.I don't know what it means. :lol:


It was a bit pompous, wasn't it? 

Dougie.


----------



## backaxle

Well! There have been more than 1000 views of this poll and,to date, only 55 votes.Doe this mean that out of 1000 members only 55 have been to the Coatas?and out of those 55 only 49 have not had any form of attack?
Is it that the NO's aren't voting?
Doesn't look good for those of you that are worried about going to the Costas!
Maybe I have worded the poll in the wrong way afterall,or aren't people interested?

Backaxle


----------



## lifestyle

Our first time to the costa`s was summer 2009,did not experience any problems,but that`s not to say there was`ent any.
We always travel during the day,and stop on campsites regardless of price.
I would just like to say,if it`s going to happen,it could happen anywhere.

So all just enjoy your travels and always look on the bright of life.
:lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## ChrisandJohn

backaxle said:


> Well! There have been more than 1000 views of this poll and,to date, only 55 votes.Doe this mean that out of 1000 members only 55 have been to the Coatas?and out of those 55 only 49 have not had any form of attack?
> Is it that the NO's aren't voting?
> Doesn't look good for those of you that are worried about going to the Costas!
> Maybe I have worded the poll in the wrong way afterall,or aren't people interested?
> 
> Backaxle


1000 viewings doesn't mean 1000 different members have looked in. I must have checked out this thread about 4 times, each time will count as a viewing I believe.

Chris


----------



## backaxle

ChrisandJohn said:


> backaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! There have been more than 1000 views of this poll and,to date, only 55 votes.Doe this mean that out of 1000 members only 55 have been to the Coatas?and out of those 55 only 49 have not had any form of attack?
> Is it that the NO's aren't voting?
> Doesn't look good for those of you that are worried about going to the Costas!
> Maybe I have worded the poll in the wrong way afterall,or aren't people interested?
> 
> Backaxle
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 viewings doesn't mean 1000 different members have looked in. I must have checked out this thread about 4 times, each time will count as a viewing I believe.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

As I said,MORE than 1000 views.The other 170 odd must make up for people looking more than once.Don't you think?


----------



## Gonewiththewind

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> A new slant on the gassing topic, oops sjhouldn`t have mentioned that so early in the year.
> 
> I was however robbed at the filling station today Diesel £1.129
> 
> £85 for a tank full.
> 
> Dave p


And that is the worst form of robbery

Don


----------



## passionwagon

8O Off/on topic. How many have had their motorhome stolen? :roll:


----------



## tessajoe

*robbed near barcelona*

it was our first trip to the costas{1998}and having parked up for the night,on the motorway services near barcelona,the motorhome next to me was robbed of all valuables during the night.it did not put us off going to the costas{we just never ever go near the motorway services}and in the last 11 years we have not had any problems.you just have to be wise.and always go with your instinct.we never travel in the dark.if i have any doubts where to park up fot the night i will go on a site regardless of costs.ps the motorhome that was robbed was from holland.and he forgot to lock his door?


----------



## peeter

*ever been attacked on the costas*

Been going to Spain for the last 20 years ,mainly wild camping ,and never had any problems.We visited Italy once for a change and were broken into twice in two weeks ,the second breakin was useless as the first had taken anything of value (including our anniversary chocolates)!Otherwise the van was broken into when we lived in Britain and we found it quite unsafe compared to here in southern France .You can still leave things unlocked here and still feel secure.It is probably the village spirit which is still alive and kept so by the Marie.


----------



## sallytrafic

So have I got this right, 8 anonymous reports of attacks in the costas with no evidence not even anecdotal ?


----------



## CliffyP

*Goolies*

When playing football I was kicked in the goolies, but never in the costas.
If it hurts as much as the goolies I am staying away. :roll:


----------



## asprn

sallytrafic said:


> So have I got this right, 8 anonymous reports of attacks in the costas with no evidence not even anecdotal ?


Nope. 9 anonymous reports.  So even more anonymous.

There's no doubt some motorhomers will have had some unnerving experiences whilst en route through Spain over the years, but with the best will in the world, this poll was never going to bring about valuable information on the subject. I'm willing to bet that other similar polls based on journeys though other countries including the UK, would produce similar results.

This isn't to belittle anyone, but is an attempt to eradicate harmful ghosty stories (aka anecdotes and hearsay) which only produce fear in travellers who would not class themselves as robust. If there's a tangible risk, let's hear about it. If not, let's move on to something constructive.

Dougie.


----------



## backaxle

asprn said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So have I got this right, 8 anonymous reports of attacks in the costas with no evidence not even anecdotal ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. 9 anonymous reports.  So even more anonymous.
> 
> There's no doubt some motorhomers will have had some unnerving experiences whilst en route through Spain over the years, but with the best will in the world, this poll was never going to bring about valuable information on the subject. I'm willing to bet that other similar polls based on journeys though other countries including the UK, would produce similar results.
> 
> This isn't to belittle anyone, but is an attempt to eradicate harmful ghosty stories (aka anecdotes and hearsay) which only produce fear in travellers who would not class themselves as robust. If there's a tangible risk, let's hear about it. If not, let's move on to something constructive.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I don't think the poll has been a complete waste of time.I have had lots of thanks for taking on the problem, and some PMs in support.Maybe someone with more expertise in taking polls should start a new one,or maybe someone could come up with something more constructive, as you suggest .

Backaxle.
Please remind yourself why this poll was started in the first place. :?


----------



## tonyt

sallytrafic said:


> So have I got this right, 8 anonymous reports of attacks in the costas with no evidence not even anecdotal ?


And I bet it's the same 8 people who reported genuine gas attacks!


----------



## mec

The results of the poll would only be meaningful if a parallel poll asking "Have you ever been attacked in Torquay?" was asked so you could compare the percentages.


----------



## IanA

Had my hire car broken into and 5 bags stolen in Benidorm - I was about 15m away and never saw a thing


----------



## Detourer

I had the wheel trims stolen from my hire car two days ago while visting the UK, it was parked outside a posh hotel near Coventry....... :roll:

We have a car on perminant hire here near the Costa del Sol and have never had the wheel trims stolen.

Mind you, they never have the wheel trims fitted, probably in case they do get stolen :lol:

Useless info......like the poll...... :wink: 

.


----------



## rayrecrok

backaxle said:


> Well! There have been more than 1000 views of this poll and,to date, only 55 votes.Doe this mean that out of 1000 members only 55 have been to the Coatas?and out of those 55 only 49 have not had any form of attack?
> Is it that the NO's aren't voting?
> Doesn't look good for those of you that are worried about going to the Costas!
> Maybe I have worded the poll in the wrong way afterall,or aren't people interested?
> 
> Backaxle


Nah its folk waiting for it to kick off, thats why you are getting so many views... :hiding: :wink:


----------



## jud

hi backaxle no never had any prob's in spain been going for years but we don't leave ourselves wide open we allways stay on sites never freeloading (wildcamping).jud


----------



## iandsm

*Attacks*

"I suggested a poll.Nobody has taken it up"

Shouldn't that have given you a clue.


----------



## bognormike

Detourer said:


> I had the wheel trims stolen from my hire car two days ago while visting the UK, it was parked outside a posh hotel near Coventry....... :roll:
> 
> We have a car on perminant hire here near the Costa del Sol and have never had the wheel trims stolen.
> 
> Mind you, they never have the wheel trims fitted, probably in case they do get stolen :lol:
> 
> Useless info......like the poll...... :wink:
> 
> .


well, it was revived after an 18+ month gap :roll:


----------



## tony645

We`ve had a villa in Moraira, costa blance for almost 25 years, never had any problems but a friend had her purse stolen on the market in Altea, markets do seem to be the places where pickpockets etc operate. Villa`s are more vulnerable when they are occupied, its the cash/cards/jewelery they are after


----------



## Wilmannie

Have been motorhoming on the Costas for more than 8 years & I voted 'no' to attack, taking this to mean a physical assault. However, our MH was broken into in 2006 when parked near the main entry to a busy Carrefour and was thoroughly burgled - but left undamaged apart from forced locks.


----------



## MEES

I voted No - been many times to Costas - no problem.

I thought the terms were quite clear unless of course you were looking to be difficult.

Why are so many people negative and critical of posters?

Are the majority grumpy old men?

having read this thread I personally would NEVER attempt a poll myself

credit to backaxle


----------



## teemyob

*Attacks*

The Costas

3 incidents in two weeks, mentioned on here elsewhere.

Wife pick pocketed in Alicante Airport

A Brand New, very expensive Sports Car keyed from front to back outside the Paradour in Javea.


----------

